# Losing hope on jobs in Dubai



## hmalij (Aug 21, 2013)

Hello,

I do not post on this forum much, but I have gotten a lot of useful information in the past, so I thought I would vent or talk about my problem. I am an Electrical Engineer, 7 years experience, American Citizen, bilingual in English and Arabic. I live in US, had a short project in Dubai for about 4 months in 2012, and have been trying to move back ever since with zero luck. 

I really do not get it, in the US I turn down jobs on a weekly basis, recruiters are always calling me without me even applying. In Dubai, I have only gotten 2 interviews in roughly 2 years, and both offers were really low, so I did not entertain it. I just came down to Dubai this week thinking that would make a difference if i apply while I am here, so far no. 

It is very frustrating, because I feel like my life is on hold because of this issue, my girlfriend has a very good job in Dubai, and I would like to be there closer to her, but unfortunately, I do not know where and what else to do, I feel like I have exhausted every option as far as recruitment websites and such. I know my resume is solid, as I said earlier, I have zero problem finding a job back home US any second. I am starting to think that I will never get a job in Dubai unless I have a connection in the engineer business, I don't know, I could be wrong, but it has been 2 years with zero luck. I even lowered my standard as far as willing to take part time, and lower range salary to get my foot in the door, and still nothing.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

We have tens of thousands of electrical engineers here, all from parts of the world where the salaries are much lower and they are very competent indeed.

Of course, everything is in a title, so it depends upon what you mean by an electrical engineer, what market, what type of company etc. 

Can you narrow it down a bit - what level of salary were the offers you received before which you declined ? And from what type of company to do what exactly ?


----------



## hmalij (Aug 21, 2013)

twowheelsgood said:


> We have tens of thousands of electrical engineers here, all from parts of the world where the salaries are much lower and they are very competent indeed.
> 
> Of course, everything is in a title, so it depends upon what you mean by an electrical engineer, what market, what type of company etc.
> 
> Can you narrow it down a bit - what level of salary were the offers you received before which you declined ? And from what type of company to do what exactly ?


thanks for reply...Currently I am in the Oil & Gas industry, measurement and power experience. In the US im currently just under 6 figures, the offers i received were around 10K AED per month. The job roles where for project engineer, which is similar to what I currently do, which involves engineering and business skills.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

hmalij said:


> thanks for reply...Currently I am in the Oil & Gas industry, measurement and power experience. In the US im currently just under 6 figures, the offers i received were around 10K AED per month. The job roles where for project engineer, which is similar to what I currently do, which involves engineering and business skills.


Hi,
I have said it many times - you face three distinct problems here, as follows:-
1) Dubai is a small city - just over 2.1 million inhabitants.
2) Dubai is on the doorstep of India - with over 1 billion inhabitants - many of which want to work somewhere like Dubai!
3) Salaries are lower here because so many people want to work here - supply & demand!

Best of luck.
Steve


----------



## hmalij (Aug 21, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> I have said it many times - you face three distinct problems here, as follows:-
> 1) Dubai is a small city - just over 2.1 million inhabitants.
> 2) Dubai is on the doorstep of India - with over 1 billion inhabitants - many of which want to work somewhere like Dubai!
> ...


Steve, I have actually tried all of UAE, I failed to mention that (still a small country). As far as your point 2 & 3, completely agree.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

For a better understanding of how things work here, you've been looking for a week not for the last two years. Also, it's difficult not to compare, but you need to let go of how things happen in your home country and adjust to how things happen here.


----------



## hmalij (Aug 21, 2013)

Mr Rossi said:


> For a better understanding of how things work here, you've been looking for a week not for the last two years. Also, it's difficult not to compare, but you need to let go of how things happen in your home country and adjust to how things happen here.


I understand I should not compare the two countries, however, I have tried during my time when I lived in Dubai which was roughly 4 months, and all my visits thereafter. Like I said, 2 interviews in 2 years.


----------



## Windsweptdragon (Aug 12, 2012)

I'm not being funny here Hmalij, but what are you actually doing to apply for jobs? I'm in a related industry, don't want to move from my current company so I am not seeking opportunities, but I have to turn down interviews weekly from people seeking me out. 

What Stevesolar and twowheelsgood have said above is true in a lot of cases, but all major engineering design firms are looking to take on staff now as far as I am aware. This is certainly is backed up by number of people seeking (and getting) moves now they feel recession is coming to a close. Although there are many competent engineers on lower salaries, this does not mean that you should expect not to be well paid when you do find a job. There should be nothing stopping you if you have that amount of experience and some local experience already. Things move slowly here, even slower at moment as people will generally be flooded at this time of year as lots of people have just come back from holidays. 

When you have enough posts feel free to drop me a PM and I can detail firms that I know which are looking for people in engineering industry. None are oil and gas dedicated but it could be a starting point for you at least.


----------



## hmalij (Aug 21, 2013)

Windsweptdragon said:


> I'm not being funny here Hmalij, but what are you actually doing to apply for jobs? I'm in a related industry, don't want to move from my current company so I am not seeking opportunities, but I have to turn down interviews weekly from people seeking me out.
> 
> What Stevesolar and twowheelsgood have said above is true in a lot of cases, but all major engineering design firms are looking to take on staff now as far as I am aware. This is certainly is backed up by number of people seeking (and getting) moves now they feel recession is coming to a close. Although there are many competent engineers on lower salaries, this does not mean that you should expect not to be well paid when you do find a job. There should be nothing stopping you if you have that amount of experience and some local experience already. Things move slowly here, even slower at moment as people will generally be flooded at this time of year as lots of people have just come back from holidays.
> 
> When you have enough posts feel free to drop me a PM and I can detail firms that I know which are looking for people in engineering industry. None are oil and gas dedicated but it could be a starting point for you at least.


Thank you, will be PM you. I have been applying through the usual sites, that I am sure you have heard of, the ones catering to Middle Eastern market, as well as trying to go through recruiters.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Getting a job via Bayt/Monster etc is the equivalent of going to Sandance on NYE


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

To add another point to all the good advice given to you already, one of the things that stood out to me was that you might be mistakenly assuming that the role of 'project manager' as offered to you earlier on the 10k wage scale is the same as the one you are currently employed under in the U.S. 

Apart from all the other things that work differently here, one of the major things is the way jobs and roles are defined. Basically a project manager in the U.A.E at a local outfit is certainly not the same as what you are doing now. In larger regional and global players, yes there is congruence, but not locally. 

Maybe try and research U.S firms that have a presence here and put out some feelers, it might as well be easier to interview etc, out there for an opportunity they have here. The stateside office would be more knowledgeable about the specifics of your experience anyway. Good luck.


----------



## hmalij (Aug 21, 2013)

Mr Rossi said:


> Getting a job via Bayt/Monster etc is the equivalent of going to Sandance on NYE



Mr Rossi, excuse my ignorance, but what other options do I have besides applying online, knock on doors?


----------



## hmalij (Aug 21, 2013)

saraswat said:


> To add another point to all the good advice given to you already, one of the things that stood out to me was that you might be mistakenly assuming that the role of 'project manager' as offered to you earlier on the 10k wage scale is the same as the one you are currently employed under in the U.S.
> 
> Apart from all the other things that work differently here, one of the major things is the way jobs and roles are defined. Basically a project manager in the U.A.E at a local outfit is certainly not the same as what you are doing now. In larger regional and global players, yes there is congruence, but not locally.
> 
> Maybe try and research U.S firms that have a presence here and put out some feelers, it might as well be easier to interview etc, out there for an opportunity they have here. The stateside office would be more knowledgeable about the specifics of your experience anyway. Good luck.


I've been keeping my eye open for that.


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

hmalij said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> 
> I really do not get it, in the US I turn down jobs on a weekly basis, recruiters are always calling me without me even applying.


Well son. Stick with the US and go get that high paying job.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

hmalij said:


> Mr Rossi, excuse my ignorance, but what other options do I have besides applying online, knock on doors?


Are you approaching companies direct? Most of the big players here have their own recruitment teams. You can find them on Linked-in.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

The best jobs seem to be the ones that find you and not the other way around. Make sure you have a great Linkedin profile that really stands out and shows your accomplishments, recommendations, etc. Employers have found me there and invited me for interviews for positions that have not even been advertised.


----------



## Budw (Oct 14, 2013)

After the 2008 crash, there has also been a huge shift in salary packages to the lower side. Especially in the banking Industry and the technical/ service field, there has been a large drop. Where they earlier would hire western educated, now the they are very cost conscious and hire people from lower cost countries. This may sound discriminating, but unfortunately differences in packages between nationalities is reality here. 

Coming from Europe or the US, it is unfortunately increasingly hard to find jobs with a package that is competitive with back home. In the technical field, the best chances to find a good deal is if you have specialties in your qualifications that are not common, and are needed by that employer.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi, 

You mention in your post that the reason for you to move here is to be closer to your GF. Cannot she move instead to the US ?

Let's be honest. The US market is booming in certain fields. If you are working as an Electrical Engineer ( I am one by the way but moved to a different field later on) in the Oil and Gas industry you are good. 

The other thing you could do is to liaise with people working in your field using Linkedin. You could also change careers if you want. My understanding is that you speak Arabic and there are lot of jobs opportunities only available for qualified Arabic speakers.

I am not sure in which area in EE you are, but companies like Siemens are everywhere and they love Electrical Engineers.

You should be mindful that there are really qualified folks in the country working for salaries that would not be attractive to you.

Let's be honest again. Most of us are here to make money (either making more, or because of the dire situation back in our home countries, some are here for adventure, boost their retirement nest)

You also have to be mindful of the temporary nature of this country. Do you see yourself spending 10 years here?


----------



## hmalij (Aug 21, 2013)

Canuck_Sens said:


> Hi,
> 
> You mention in your post that the reason for you to move here is to be closer to your GF. Cannot she move instead to the US ?
> 
> ...


My GF has a once in a lifetime type of opportunity/job for a major network, would not want her to give that up. I do not see why not as far as spending next 10 years. My issue with a lot of place such as Siemens is requirement for a certain amount of GCC years of experience which I do not have.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

hmalij said:


> My GF has a once in a lifetime type of opportunity/job for a major network, would not want her to give that up. I do not see why not as far as spending next 10 years. My issue with a lot of place such as Siemens is requirement for a certain amount of GCC years of experience which I do not have.


Sounds to me like you may need to compromise then and take up one of those 10K AED type of offers just so you can claim some local experience. I know it doesn't sound like a lot of money to you but there are tons of people who would be really happy on that salary!


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

dizzyizzy said:


> Sounds to me like you may need to compromise then and take up one of those 10K AED type of offers just so you can claim some local experience. I know it doesn't sound like a lot of money to you but there are tons of people who would be really happy on that salary!


Yep - looks like you have only 2 options

1. Sponge off her till you find a real job
2. Ditch the idea and go back to the US


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Speaking of realities out here ... 

Quite a few jobs go to people that 'know' the recruiters or have an inside track in the company. That is another reality here, call it 'wasta' or any other name, but it is an absolute reality. Seeing as how your GF has a great job with a major network (I'm assuming television), doesn't she know people ? 

It's the way it works out there man, try and see if she can source something out for you ...


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Cannot add anything more to what has already been said. But some observations:
1. I dont know if anyone ever gets a well paying job by applying online. I am sure that there are exceptions, but this generally holds true for all over the world. Recruiters and contacts are the way to go.
2. The UAE/GCC is a very small market. If there are a 100 companies doing something in India/US, there would be about 10-20 companies doing the same thing here. I probably exaggerate the numbers, but the message remains. In the industry I work in, there are probably less than 10 reputable companies in the region which are serious players. A few of them operate from out of the region and prefer to keep flying people in as and when needed. My employer is not recruiting, which means that only a handful of companies are recruiting (or not) in the region. Which means that it will be very easy for someone to not be able to find a job.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Yeah. Most of my friends who've moved to new jobs were directly contacted by the company or recruiter. In other words the job found them, not the other way around.

The market in the UAE has changed. Back in 2006-08 seemed that anyone stepping off the plane could find a job within a few weeks and there was also a tremendous amount of job-hopping. Ironically even though Dubai's population has apparently grown substantially since then (recent releases announced a population of 2.1 million, in 2006 the population estimate was 1.5 million), the pace of hiring doesn't seem to have kept up with the claimed growth in population. Companies are being very careful with hiring because they remember what happened in the last recession, especially regarding expensive employees from the West who needed large housing allowances and school fees, which crippled the overhead expenditures. This recent increase in rents is just shooting itself in the foot, once again. 



rsinner said:


> Cannot add anything more to what has already been said. But some observations:
> 1. I dont know if anyone ever gets a well paying job by applying online. I am sure that there are exceptions, but this generally holds true for all over the world. Recruiters and contacts are the way to go.
> 2. The UAE/GCC is a very small market. If there are a 100 companies doing something in India/US, there would be about 10-20 companies doing the same thing here. I probably exaggerate the numbers, but the message remains. In the industry I work in, there are probably less than 10 reputable companies in the region which are serious players. A few of them operate from out of the region and prefer to keep flying people in as and when needed. My employer is not recruiting, which means that only a handful of companies are recruiting (or not) in the region. Which means that it will be very easy for someone to not be able to find a job.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

hmalij said:


> My GF has a once in a lifetime type of opportunity/job for a major network, would not want her to give that up. I do not see why not as far as spending next 10 years. My issue with a lot of place such as Siemens is requirement for a certain amount of GCC years of experience which I do not have.


Then I wish you good luck in your endeavors. You will need to compromise as Dizzy said and accept less ...perhaps a lot less.

Do remember though that taking a huge pay cut may harm your ability to earn more in future as it is common practice here in certain fields to request salaries certificates of the last employment. Also, your life style will change. Bear in mind that here is not the US as you know and the "safety net" is largely taken care of by the amount of income you make.

Hopefully something will pop up to your liking if you use Linkedin and other channels.


----------



## nonoa (Jan 9, 2014)

I wouldn't give up. When you're unemployed, looking for a job for over a year, it can be the most frustrating and lowest point of your life. Switching jobs should be a little easier knowing you at least have something to support you while you're waiting for a better opportunity.

With the Expo bid won, give it a little time and things will boom again. 2012-2013 were pretty bad years when it came to interviews. I can count them on my fingers...and I'm an Emirati. I check for jobs daily, I apply to jobs on a weekly basis and really try to stretch my skills to fit different positions. Maybe widen your search as well and you'll find something.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

I was looking for a job in Dubai for a year whilst in the UK, all the sites are just a waste of time. Whilst out there for a few weeks the other month I was looking through the 7 Days paper saw a job went along and got it that day. Granted it was not what I wanted to do so declined in the end but it gave me a boost. I came home went on total jobs and applied for everything that I thought was worth doing.

The other month I got an E-Mail asking for me to go to an interview in London for a position in Dubai, went along got the job and now I am moving out in just over a week. Again it's not really the job I want to do and I am very sceptical of the company as it's in one of the sectors that seems to have a bad rep out there but it's paying a so so basic + comms along with rent, flight and visa etc so I am taking it as it is a start to get me out there which should hopefully a) work out well or b) lead me to something I actually want to do.

I started off looking for a job that had the same money as I am on here etc etc but that was turning out to be nigh on impossible and it was that that was making it me think twice and wanting to give up BUT I thought to hell with it just take what I can which is what my friends did.

No point in giving up just take what you can whilst looking for something better.


----------



## Loucash (Jul 24, 2012)

Linked in is an excellent way to get noticed here so make sure your profile is bang on!!
What about going direct to the American companies here ie lakeshore toltest? 
Apologies if you have tried this


----------



## nite (Apr 11, 2012)

It's because and Indian can do your job for $1,000 a month and employers are looking to maximize profits due to higher cost (i.e. rent, materials, etc). I went through the same thing in the banking sector. One of my associates hired an engineer as his driver and an accountant to be his PA.


----------



## Kawasutra (May 2, 2011)

nite said:


> It's because and Indian can do your job for $1,000 a month and employers are looking to maximize profits due to higher cost (i.e. rent, materials, etc). I went through the same thing in the banking sector. One of my associates hired an engineer as his driver and an accountant to be his PA.


That`s why some people call Dubai "little India"...


----------

